# Doing your own work



## lightman (Oct 14, 2015)

After being retired for 4 years we decided to remodel our kitchen. It took me a full day to do the rough-in where it would have been an easy half day for me 5 years ago. Not really a surprise as I retired because of health issues. As remodels go, its an easy job. Adding a couple of circuits, moving about 4 circuits, ect. The 240 volt stuff for the oven and cooktop were pulled out and a 120 volt outlet added for the new gas stove. All in all, a pretty easy deal. Its a nice roomy attic and the stairs are close to the kitchen. Plus I wired the house when it was built, so no nasty surprises. 

Anyway, I started installing 4 new fixtures and a fan today. I stalled around as long as I could! Its just something about working on your own stuff that you tend to put off. It looks like I'll put a light up, sit down for a few, put a light up, sit down, ect. I just don't have any stamina anymore!

Anyway, I'm playing on the computer during one of my rest periods. You'all have a good one!


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

If the shoemaker's children have no shoes, do the farmer's children eat?


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Fixed a few 8' fluorescent lights for a customer last week. Have one in my basement that has been out for months:vs_snail:. I even have replacement lamps & ballasts down there.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I am working up the energy to replace a bathroom faucet in my house. I should probably rake a nap first.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

drsparky said:


> I am working up the energy to replace a bathroom faucet in my house. I should probably rake a nap first.


And after.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

JoeSparky said:


> Fixed a few 8' fluorescent lights for a customer last week. Have one in my basement that has been out for months:vs_snail:. I even have replacement lamps & ballasts down there.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I like naps.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Had one of our bathroom faucets break, they are about 30 years old so I bought a new set. Replaced the broken one, been about 6 months and still haven't installed the matching one on the adjacent sink.....


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

I have a 50A service.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppersmith (Aug 11, 2017)

TGGT said:


> I have a 50A service.


Best response yet LOL


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

TGGT said:


> I have a 50A service.


:notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

TGGT said:


> I have a 50A service.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Yep... Well, I installed a new service, but I left the fuse box as a sub feed. There's a flood light that's been dangling in the wind for 4 years now. The hydraulic closer on the back storm door is broken. I put some LED cans in my bedroom, but the ceiling fan is so unbalanced that I can only use it on low. I'm sure I could come up with more.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I actually can't stand unfinished electrical projects therefore I have none.

I am the model of absolute human perfection.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

MTW said:


> I actually can't stand unfinished electrical projects therefore I have none.
> 
> I am the model of absolute human perfection.



:no::no:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

If I need something something done at my house, I have one of the guys come do it on company time and slide them a Benny to not to tell anyone.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

MTW said:


> I actually can't stand unfinished electrical projects therefore I have none.
> 
> I am the model of absolute human perfection.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

I need a nap just reading all this.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I have 40' of Carflex running from my house to my detached office, because my lazy ass refuses to dig a trench.


----------



## Coppersmith (Aug 11, 2017)

Southeast Power said:


> If I need something something done at my house, I have one of the guys come do it on company time and slide them a Benny to not to tell anyone.


I had an employee come over to my house and do a bunch of small electrical projects I was avoiding. It didn't cost me anything extra because he had a light day and would have been paid to sit around anyway.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Not Electrical but other than being a great electrician I am the worlds 2nd best handyman. Was.

Have a pink tub. Wife wants a white one. She says get bath fitter in here and one day they are done. 5 grand, - yikes! 

Anyways I've not done any serious work for 3 years. My hands and knees wake me up every couple of hours. I've baseboard sitting in the basement waiting to be installed for 3 years, - I quit when I finished the laminate down there.

So I hired a handyman. Smoke the pink tub, plumber to install the white one. Handyman did the tile for the shower (tub) and installed the damn baseboard. Did a good job too.

Can't do it, gotta pay I guess.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

I do a small job on the house every year. Last year was a big one, the kitchen. Tore down walls, new floor, cabinets, everything. The only part I don’t do is the mud and tape. Looks like chit when I do it. 

This year a new fence is on the menu. I did 2/3 of it years ago so not a big job. 

Also need to get the wood floors shined up. I will hire someone to do that.


----------



## cdslotz (Jun 10, 2008)

Why are you guys mocking this man?


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

Switched said:


> I have 40' of Carflex running from my house to my detached office, because my lazy ass refuses to dig a trench.


I have a few Carflex "extension cords". I might even have one for a welder without the Carflex.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

cdslotz said:


> Why are you guys mocking this man?


Nobody’s mocking him. They are all relating to him.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

I have a piece of 10-3 Romex tied into the bus of my six circuit panel in the garage (panel cover removed). The other end is sitting under my truck that doesn’t move. It has a live 30 amp male twist lock on it. Hooked it up when I lost power during super storm Sandy. The day I remove it I’ll lose power. 

The stealth looking 500W quartz flood light in my soffit has been burned out for probably 15 years. Look at all the money I’m saving now that it doesn’t get left on. 

I have a nice outside light left over from a condo job in the 90’s. It’s waiting to go up on the detached garage. Problem is there’s no box or wire for it. I threw in extra conduits out to the garage when I put in a new grey well. One is for the three way for the new garage light. All three conduits are just stubbed up at each end. Put them in when I bought the house in the 90’s. 

One conduit is to upgrade the garage panel. It’s large enough to add in wires for the generator, and put it on a manual transfer switch at the house. Good thing I never did it, because I wouldn’t have thought to pull in the extra wires years ago. 

Painting the exterior of the house this year. It really really needed to be done last year. I started on the trim. I’m averaging about one window a week. I’ll be glad if I can have the shakes done on the south side before the August heat. That’s been my motivation for the break neck speed on the trim. There’s always next year for the other three sides!


----------



## Kawicrash (Aug 21, 2018)

70 for me.
The new mast and meter socket are up and wired though..


TGGT said:


> I have a 50A service
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Switched said:


> I have 40' of Carflex running from my house to my detached office, because my lazy ass refuses to dig a trench.


I have a 50' captire extension cord out to my shed :biggrin:

Where I drilled through the house, I put some duct seal so the Al siding doesn't short it out.

It's technically temporary (I disconnect it when I cut the grass :vs_laugh

My son is working full time, so hard to schedule him to dig the trench.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Kawicrash said:


> 70 for me.
> The new mast and meter socket are up and wired though..


Yeah, I keep meaning to at least get the ball rolling on a new service, but the lights come on everytime I come home, so...

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

CoolWill said:


> I have a few Carflex "extension cords". I might even have one for a welder without the Carflex.


----------



## lightman (Oct 14, 2015)

cdslotz said:


> Why are you guys mocking this man?


I don't feel like I'm being mocked, but some of the replys are funny. Its good to hear that others are slow to work on their own digs too.

I retired 4 years ago because of being diagnosed with MS. My symptoms are mostly leg weakness, low stamina and the balance issues that accompany leg weakness. It took me most of an afternoon to reinstall 3 fluorescent fixtures in the new kitchen the other day. It took me a full day to do a what was a simple rough-in after the old kitchen was torn out. An easy half days work for most of you, and for me maybe 5 years ago. Knowing that it was going to be tough on me, I kept putting it off. I probably should have called one of the boys that used to work for me. One of them even offered. I guess I'm just trying to feel like I'm not totally worthless!

You'all take care.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

lightman said:


> I don't feel like I'm being mocked, but some of the replys are funny. Its good to hear that others are slow to work on their own digs too.
> 
> I retired 4 years ago because of being diagnosed with MS. My symptoms are mostly leg weakness, low stamina and the balance issues that accompany leg weakness. It took me most of an afternoon to reinstall 3 fluorescent fixtures in the new kitchen the other day. It took me a full day to do a what was a simple rough-in after the old kitchen was torn out. An easy half days work for most of you, and for me maybe 5 years ago. Knowing that it was going to be tough on me, I kept putting it off. I probably should have called one of the boys that used to work for me. One of them even offered. I guess I'm just trying to feel like I'm not totally worthless!
> 
> You'all take care.


It took my 5 hours to put up a ceiling fan in my prime because I stopped to watch TV and play video games after each step.

You do it at your own pace. You put in your time, now it's about you.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Switched said:


> I have 40' of Carflex running from my house to my detached office, because my lazy ass refuses to dig a trench.


Wouldn't you have to call the Utility protection services , the CA 
Environmental Protection Agency , Tree Huggers R Us (so you don't 
endanger any root systems) , apply for permits at the city state and federal levels , have an Indian witch doctor bless the land and do a complimentary 
phone call into Homeland Security....if you want to dig there?


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

eddy current said:


> I do a small job on the house every year. Last year was a big one, the kitchen. Tore down walls, new floor, cabinets, everything. The only part I don’t do is the mud and tape. Looks like chit when I do it.
> 
> This year a new fence is on the menu. I did 2/3 of it years ago so not a big job.
> 
> Also need to get the wood floors shined up. I will hire someone to do that.


The snow finally melted and I got my azz out to pick up my Labradors dog leavings from the entire winter....it was probably 40lbs of s**t.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

lighterup said:


> Wouldn't you have to call the Utility protection services , the CA
> Environmental Protection Agency , Tree Huggers R Us (so you don't
> endanger any root systems) , apply for permits at the city state and federal levels , have an Indian witch doctor bless the land and do a complimentary
> phone call into Homeland Security....if you want to dig there?


When I first started as an inspector in the city bldg dept one of the permit clerks had a cartoon on the wall behind her desk. It went something like this:

A lady walks into the bldg dept and there's a portly man behind a desk who looks like a cop and he's wearing a hat that says "Permits". 

Lady says to the portly man "I want to open a tea shop at 233 Elm Street".

Portly man says "You need to go to the historic preservation commission, the zoning office, floodplain management, the design review commission, the endangered species division of the state wildlife agency and the health department.

Lady says "What do I do after I get all that done?

Portly man replies "We don't know, it's never happened!"


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

By the time I reach the end of the week, I am either have more work to do and or am so sick of fixing things (unless it involves heat or something as critical) I probably won’t find the motivation.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Typically, painters houses always need painting, plumbers faucets leak, electricians have wires sticking out of boxes, and extension cords everywhere, landscapers lawns need mowing, car salesmen drive buckets, etc., etc.
So you're not alone.


----------

